
Lawyers hail 'superb result' in Facebook biometric privacy battle - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/13/facebook_biometric_class_action/
======
samizdis
> The lawyers are planning to award themselves 25 percent of the settlement,
> meaning that users will split $412.5m of the $550m six million ways, or
> about $70 each, minimum. Because everyone will have to apply to receive the
> money, the lawyers expect that as little as a fifth of those eligible will
> actually do so.

